# Can you say hopelessly stupid?



## AZ Jim (Sep 17, 2015)

*Woman Removes Blindfold After Sex, Allegedly Discovers Her Boyfriend is a Female Friend*


Dino-Ray Ramos  A woman said  she was shocked to discover that her boyfriend of two years was  actually a female friend after removing her blindfold following a ******  encounter, according to court reports.
 Gayle Newland, 25, from Cheshire, England, allegedly posed  as a half-Filipino, half-Latino man named Kye Fortune and developed a  relationship with the unnamed victim over the Internet and the phone.
  Newland told her alleged victim that ‘he’ had been in a car accident and had a brain tumor, _the Telegraph_ reported.
 After becoming “really good friends,” the duo decided to  meet in person under one stipulation: Kye asked the woman to wear a  blindfold because he was scarred and "anxious about the way he looked."
 But after a ****** encounter during their last meeting, the victim said that something was “not right.”
 She removed her blindfold and was surprised to find Newland  instead of a man. Newland allegedly hid her true identity by wearing a  wooly hat, a prosthetic penis and by binding her chest with bandages, _the Chester Chronicle_ reported.
  Newland has been charged with five counts of ****** assault and has denied all accusations.
 In court, she said the victim knew she was “Kye” the entire time, _The Guardian_ reported.
 The trial continues.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 17, 2015)

"Something was not right" :rofl:

I shouldn't laugh, though ... the same  thing happened to me with an under-aged yak once ...


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 17, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> "Something was not right" :rofl:
> 
> I shouldn't laugh, though ... the same  thing happened to me with an under-aged yak once ...



Phil, you are my buddy but I have to admit, you are certifiably insane.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 17, 2015)

You're safe Phil.  Yaks don't yak.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 17, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Phil, you are my buddy but I have to admit, you are certifiably insane.



Thank you! It took a while to get that certificate, too!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 17, 2015)

Falcon said:


> You're safe Phil.  Yaks don't yak.



I'm glad about that - it was a short but intense relationship.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 17, 2015)

Phil doesn't suffer from insanity.... he thoroughly enjoys it.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 17, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I'm glad about that - it was a *short but intense relationship*.




I had a few of those. A few dozen.
Then the following year....well, never mind.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 17, 2015)

Yep, Phil. As you know sanity is completely curable.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 17, 2015)

I told a pig a secret once. Damn thing squealed on me.


----------



## Debby (Sep 17, 2015)

You folks are all so funny!  The bunch of you in the same room with a couple of drinks, party time for sure!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 17, 2015)

Yes, with some men a short intense relationship definitely works, you know--I do supper, I do breakfast, but I don't do lunch! Lolololol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 17, 2015)

Like Debby said, Buddha forbid we all get together for a party - it would be epic.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 17, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> "Something was not right" :rofl:
> 
> I shouldn't laugh, though ... the same  thing happened to me with an under-aged yak once ...



Out of curiousity, Phil, what is the age of consent for a yak, anyway?


----------



## jujube (Sep 17, 2015)

Phil's obviously been to Tibet, where the men are men and the yaks are terrified.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 17, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Out of curiousity, Phil, what is the age of consent for a yak, anyway?



Well, now, thereby hangs a tail ... are you talking about _Bos grunniens_ or _Bos mutus? _One is your everyday yak and the other the wild yak.

And let me tell you - when they say _wild_ they _mean_ it!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 17, 2015)

Pappy said:


> I told a pig a secret once. Damn thing squealed on me.



OMG, that really did make me laugh out loud!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 17, 2015)

jujube said:


> Phil's obviously been to Tibet, where the men are men and the yaks are terrified.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 17, 2015)

Phil's true love.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 18, 2015)

My yak contribution.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 18, 2015)

I've found that yakety yaks don't talk back ...


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 18, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I've found that yakety yaks don't talk back ...


<br>








  Remind you of Benny Hill (RIP)??


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2015)

A lover's spat?


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 18, 2015)

Now you all know why my relationship was short!


----------



## Shirley (Sep 18, 2015)

Sax


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 18, 2015)

HaHaHaHaHaHa. Shirley, you rock!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 18, 2015)

Ummm. Does anyone know the words to "Yakky Doodle?"


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 18, 2015)

At this point I have to apologize to my buddy Jim for hijacking this thread.

It ain't personal ... it's jut business.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 18, 2015)

N0 harm,No foul brother Phil, it was fun!!


----------



## jujube (Sep 18, 2015)

What's a yak's favorite drink?  CognYAK
What do you call a yak who wants to take over the world?  A megalomaniYAK
What do you call a yak with a blood disorder?  A hemophiliYAK
Who's the most dangerous yak of all?  YAK the Ripper
Why did the yak go to the emergency room?  Because he was having cardiYAK arrest.
And while he was there, he decided to have his catarYAKs removed.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 18, 2015)

What?  No nymphomaniYAK?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 18, 2015)

Bet Phil drives an old PontiYAK.


----------



## venus (Sep 19, 2015)

LOL back to original post.....Oh my giddy aunt


----------



## Hanfonius (Sep 19, 2015)

I once met Yak Cousteau.

He'd been diving to take photo's of Yak the Kipper.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 19, 2015)

Oh, I can't take it any more! 

I'm moving to YAKima, Washington!


----------

